# bungalow floor on screwpiles



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rigid foam across the bottom to thermally uncouple the framing. The type and thickness may eliminate the vapor retarder level requirements.


----------



## wwsteel7 (Apr 14, 2009)

ok, so basically I would crawl underneath the framed floor and install the strips where I can? what about the places of connection details, like where the joists rest on the beams? Or, should the joists be flush with the beams now?

Sorry, first build.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. Time to do this would be before the first platform is on for easy access but it sounds like you are past that. 

You can cut and cobble and spray foam quite a bit on the corners to help with the insulation value.


----------

